# Wassertropfen auf Flasche!?



## KannNichts (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich würd gern ein paar Wassertropfen auf meine Flasche machen!

Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Vorallem, wie mache ich das, das sie echt aussehen (mit dem Hindergrund etc.)?
Ich hab mal die Grafik angehängt, (in den Kreis sollen ein paar Wassertropfen...)
nurmal dass ihr seht wie die Farben sind...

Danke schonmal an alle die mir helfen!


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2004)

Suche doch einfach mal hier im Forum nach "Wassertropfen" etc..
Hier ein paar Tutorials:
http://www.webwork-magazin.net/tricks/artikel/130
http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/waterdrops/waterdrops.htm
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorial/droplets/

Du könntest auch gezielt nach einem Stil suchen, deine Tropfen mit einer beliebigen Farbe zeichnen
und dann den erwähnten Stil anwenden.


----------



## Consti (23. Oktober 2004)

Kann es sein, das dein Webspace nicht richtig klappt oder er XTREM lahm ist?
Denn es dauert ewig lange, bis die Flasche aufgebaut ist - wenn es denn überhaupt klappt!


----------



## KannNichts (24. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Links!

Komisch das das Bild so lange läd!?
Ich hab Webspace von AOL... is das normal das der so lam is?   :suspekt:


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Oktober 2004)

Nunja, da hast du dir die Antwort schon selber gegeben


----------

